# Charakter wird nicht meinem Profil zugeordnet



## AlWoRa (31. März 2010)

Hatte zuvor Schwierigkeiten, dass meine im Profil vorhanden Chars nicht aktualisiert wurden
Musste RoM neu installieren und Chars wurden nicht aktualisiert, dann BLASC 3 installiert, ohne 2.5 zu deinstallieren.
Zudem hat der BLASC 3 mir bei allen Chars das Interface zerstört/zurückgesetzt (mehrmals! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Hab dann beide Versionen deinstaliert, bei allen Chars die SaveVariables.lua in den Eigenen Dateien gelöscht und im RegEdit alles gelöscht, was mit BLASC zusammenhing.
Nach der Installation von BLASC 2.5 war sofort der zuletzt gespielte Char im RoM-Plugin gelistet, ohne dass ich online war, es wird also wohl auch das irgendwo gespeichert, wo BLASC das ausliest.
War dann mit allen Chars online und ENDLICH werden meine Chars auch aktualisiert, nur einer wird leider icht meinem Profil zugeordnet, ist aber in der Datenbank zu finden. Im BLASC sind alle drei meinem Buffed-Account zugeordnet.
Der Char war auch schon in der Datenbank, als die beiden anderen nicht aktualisiert wurden
Kann der fehlende Char bitta auch irgendwie meinem mybuffed-Profil zugeordnet werden? wäre toll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Char: Roduriel
Server: Ionsai




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlWoRa (10. April 2010)

Inzwischen werden auch meine anderen RoM-Caraktere nicht mehr aktualisiert
Blasc meldet zwar, dass Daten übertragen werden, aber an den Charakteren in der Datenbank ändert sich nichts
Leider bekommt man hier auch keine Antwort

Beide meinem Profil zugeordneten Charaktere haben inzwischen neue Level, aber in der Datenbank aktualisiert sich nichts
Habe schon BLASC aktualisiert und nach jeder RoM-Sitzung auch nochmal bei BLASC auf "RoM-Daten übertragen" geklickt, trotzdem wird nichts aktualisiert.

Daten:
Windows XP Prof. SP 3
BLASC 2.5 (frisch aktualisiert)
RoM-Client 2.1.7.2119.en
Add-Ons alle über Curse-Client aktualisiert

Chars:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Inzwischen Ritter/Priester 14/14




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch schon Lvl 22/21

Und obige Roduriel, die meinem Profil garnicht zugeordnet ist, obwohl im Blasc es eingestellt ist, dass sie dem Profil zugeordnet ist

Kennt irgendwer Abhilfe? Jemand vom Support villeicht??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eulenohr (19. Mai 2010)

Ich habe leider ein ähnliches Problem. Ich finde mich zwar in der Datenbank aber der Charakter(Chouette) ist leider nicht meinem Profil zugeordnet.

http://romdata.buffed.de/char/view/36292

Ich würde mich freuen wenn man mir bei dem Problem weitehlfen würde und vielen Dank dafür schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## B3N (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir untersuchen das Problem derzeit und schauen wo genau es klemmt. So bald wir mehr wissen, lassen wir es Euch wissen.


----------



## ZAM (21. Mai 2010)

Die RoM-Charakter-Zuordnungen sollten mit dem Update von Heute wieder vernünftig funktionieren.


----------



## Thefreeman (23. Mai 2010)

Sry aber bei meinem mybuffed Profil unter Charaktere wir immer noch nichts angezeigt.
http://romdata.buffe...char/view/36549
Benutze noch BLASC2.5 kann es sein das es daran liegt?



edit: hat sich erledigt meine charaktere werden jetzt alle bei mybuffed angezeigt


----------



## A.K.84 (29. Mai 2010)

Bitte um hilfe!

Game: Runes of Magic
Windows 7 64-Bit

Also mein problem ich habe Blasc3 (neuste version), sehe auch mein char im Profiler und kann ein häckchen machen! Sogar wenn ich das Spiel beende dann sagt es mir dass meine char-daten gespeichert wurden sind, aber leider steht bei buffed.de wenn ich auf mein profil gehe "*Es wurde noch kein Charakter hinzugefügt"!

*Was kann ich tun bzw. machen?

Danke für antwort im voraus!


----------



## ZAM (29. Mai 2010)

A.K.84 schrieb:


> Bitte um hilfe!
> 
> Game: Runes of Magic
> Windows 7 64-Bit
> ...



In die Patchnotes von BLASC3 schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - das Problem wurde im letzten Patch behoben. JEDOCH kann es sein, dass eine Neuinstallation notwendig ist, falls der Patch nicht korrekt selbstständig installiert wurde. (Aktuell 1.0.0.7 zu sehen in Hilfe -> Über BLASC3)


----------



## Blutelfenprinz (14. Juli 2010)

Guten Abend ZAM.

Ich habe momentan das fast sicher überall bekannte Problem mit dem Profil und den Charakteren.
Heute Blasc3 heruntergeladen und alles konfiguriert, aber irgendwie macht er nichts. Er findet meine Profile nicht, obwohl der Pfad automatisch gefunden wird oder ich ihn auch per Hand angeben kann und nichts passiert. Ich habe mal einige Versuche gemacht und WoW immer mal wieder gespielt aber es geschah nichts. Es gab nur eine Nachricht beim Beenden von WoW, dass mein Profil aktualisiert wurde. Ja... die Zeiten, wie lange ich on war, aber mehr leider auch nicht. 

Ist es bei Blasc3 noch nicht so ausgereift mit dem Charaktertransfer ? 
Ich habe Blasc3 heute erst installiert ! Also würde ich mal schätzen, dass innerhalb der Zeit kein neuer Patch herausgekommen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hoffe ich jedenfalls.

Schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## ZAM (14. Juli 2010)

Blutelfenprinz schrieb:


> Guten Abend ZAM.
> 
> Ich habe momentan das fast sicher überall bekannte Problem mit dem Profil und den Charakteren.
> Heute Blasc3 heruntergeladen und alles konfiguriert, aber irgendwie macht er nichts. Er findet meine Profile nicht, obwohl der Pfad automatisch gefunden wird oder ich ihn auch per Hand angeben kann und nichts passiert. Ich habe mal einige Versuche gemacht und WoW immer mal wieder gespielt aber es geschah nichts. Es gab nur eine Nachricht beim Beenden von WoW, dass mein Profil aktualisiert wurde. Ja... die Zeiten, wie lange ich on war, aber mehr leider auch nicht.
> ...



Welches Spiel, wie heißen die Charaktere und auf welchem Server sind die? Schon in der jeweiligen Datenbank geschaut, ob sie vorhanden sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu kommt noch, Charakter-Updates erscheinen nie sofort nach Upload in der Datenbank


----------



## Blutelfenprinz (14. Juli 2010)

> Welches Spiel, wie heißen die Charaktere und auf welchem Server sind die? Schon in der jeweiligen Datenbank geschaut, ob sie vorhanden sind?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Spiel: World of Warcraft
Charakternamen: Nakano oder Wolzey
Realm / Server: Die silberne Hand (RP) / Deutscher Server

In welcher Datenbank genau ? 
Also Ingame sind sie zu finden genau so wie in dem Ordner "WTF", also alles müsste an seinen Platz sein.


----------



## ZAM (14. Juli 2010)

Ordner \WoW-Installationsordner\WTF\Account\DEIN_ACCOUNTNAME\SavedVariables\
Datei: BlascProfiler.lua (nicht .bak)

Stehen da irgendwo deine Charaktere drin?


----------



## Blutelfenprinz (14. Juli 2010)

> Ordner \WoW-Installationsordner\WTF\Account\DEIN_ACCOUNTNAME\SavedVariables\
> Datei: BlascProfiler.lua (nicht .bak)
> 
> Stehen da irgendwo deine Charaktere drin?



Ja es ist alles vorhanden ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Charaktere werden dort alle mit ihren Werten aufgelistet.
Aber warum erscheinen sie dann nicht im Profil ?


----------



## ZAM (14. Juli 2010)

Blutelfenprinz schrieb:


> Ja es ist alles vorhanden !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gute Frage. Entweder hat BLASC nicht die Rechte was zu übertragen (Per FTP/HTTP) oder irgendwas ist in der Datei kaputt. Schick die Lua-Datei mal bitte mit Link zu diesem Thread hier an support@buffed.de zur Analyse morgen.


----------



## Blutelfenprinz (14. Juli 2010)

> Gute Frage. Entweder hat BLASC nicht die Rechte was zu übertragen (Per FTP/HTTP) oder irgendwas ist in der Datei kaputt. Schick die Lua-Datei mal bitte mit Link zu diesem Thread hier an support@buffed.de zur Analyse morgen.



Gut werde ich machen.
Als Link ? 
Mhmmm... wahrscheinlich dann einfach mit den gängigen Filehoster wie Rapidshare, Upload oder ? 
Ich dachte einfach und schnell mit Anhang, aber... gut.

Werde dann morgen die Mail fertig machen.
Danke und schönen Abend.
Schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## ZAM (15. Juli 2010)

Blutelfenprinz schrieb:


> Gut werde ich machen.
> Als Link ?
> Mhmmm... wahrscheinlich dann einfach mit den gängigen Filehoster wie Rapidshare, Upload oder ?
> Ich dachte einfach und schnell mit Anhang, aber... gut.
> ...



Nene die Datei schon als Anhang, aber nen Link zu diesem Beitrag hier als Link hinzufügen, damit ich weiß worum es geht *g*


----------



## Blutelfenprinz (15. Juli 2010)

> Nene die Datei schon als Anhang, aber nen Link zu diesem Beitrag hier als Link hinzufügen, damit ich weiß worum es geht *g*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *lacht*
 Verwirr mich doch net so. 
Jetzt habe ich aber verstanden was du meinst.
Werde ich machen ! Mail schicke ich heute los.


----------



## Basratuc (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zam, 

habe das gleiche Problem. Gibt es schon einen Lösungsansatz?


----------



## Blutelfenprinz (16. Juli 2010)

Also ich bin da auch noch nicht ganz weiter.
Ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass wohl herauskam, dass meine Chars vorhanden sind irgendwie.... aber trotzdem weiterhin nicht angezeigt werden im my-buffed Profil. Wieso auch immer. 

Ich hatte auch mal versucht per verschiedenen Signaturenprogrammen eine WoW-Signatur zu machen, doch alle Programme meinen mein Char würde nicht existieren. Liegt es vielleicht daran ? 
Mein Account wird nicht einmal gesehen von Blasc3 obwohl er klar dort vorhanden ist mit den Chars. 

Schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## Nexarius (17. Juli 2010)

Ich hab auch ein Problem damit.

Ich habe mir heute für meinen neuen PC Blasc 3 runtergeladen und gleich installiert. Habe es dann gestartet, denn WoW Pfad erkennt es automatisch - ich kann aber keinerlei Accounts auswählen, die ich zuordnen soll. Ebenso habe ich im WTF Saved Variables Ordner keine blasc.lua oder Ähnliches, da ist einfach nichts. 

Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## D@rksun (12. März 2011)

Seit einer ganzen weile werden keine Neuen Chars ins MYBuffed Profil übernommen. Habe es dann immer über Manuellen Upload das Problem gelöst aber dieses funtioniert momentan auch nicht.

Fehlermeldung.

Die ausgewählten Charaktere konnten nicht mit deinem mybuffed-Profil verknüpft werden 

kommt direkt nach dem Upload ohne einer Auswahl welche Chars in MyBuffed übernommen werden sollen


----------



## Familie Blix (21. März 2011)

habe da die gleichen probleme. nach dem ich dann blascprofiler.lua gelöscht habe, legt der blascprofiler zwar eine neue datei an, schreibt aber wirklich nix mehr darein zumeinen charakteren, obwohl der profiler aktiviert ist.

also tippe ich auf einen fehler im profiler.


----------



## ZAM (21. März 2011)

Wie immer kann ich nichts machen bzw. nachvollziehen, ohne die Erwähnung der vermissten Charakternamen, sowie Servernamen und dem Spiel, um das es geht.


----------



## ZAM (21. März 2011)

Familie schrieb:


> habe da die gleichen probleme. nach dem ich dann blascprofiler.lua gelöscht habe, legt der blascprofiler zwar eine neue datei an, schreibt aber wirklich nix mehr darein zumeinen charakteren, obwohl der profiler aktiviert ist.
> 
> also tippe ich auf einen fehler im profiler.



Was genau steht denn nach Beenden des Spiels in der Profiler-Auslagerungsdatei? 

Gruß
Herr der nicht funktionierenden Kristallkugel


----------



## Familie Blix (22. März 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was genau steht denn nach Beenden des Spiels in der Profiler-Auslagerungsdatei?
> 
> Gruß
> Herr der nicht funktionierenden Kristallkugel



also paar infos:

wow eu server rexxar.

mein PC
amd athlon x2 3800+EE
windows XP sp3
radeon hd4670
soundblaster 4


und was in der BLASCprofiler.lua steht:


BLASCProfile = {
	["region"] = "eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com",
	["char"] = {
	},
	["loot2"] = {
	},
	["version"] = "3.3.1",
	["npcdata"] = {
	},
	["loc"] = {
	},
	["locale"] = "deDE",
	["quest"] = {
	},
	["buildinfo"] = {
		"4.0.6", -- [1]
		"13623", -- [2]
		"Feb 9 2011", -- [3]
		40000, -- [4]
	},
}

habsa anscheinend jetzt gefunden. ich sollte öfters mal die .lua dateien anschauen. dadurch ist mir die version meines profiles aufgefalle. der war veraltet


----------



## Darkicebabe (3. April 2011)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich hab mir eben aufgrund des selben Problems alles durchgelesen, muss aber leider sagen ich versteh nur Bahnhof ^^

Also mein Problem ist das meine Chars die zz noch in meinem Buffed Profil sind zu Wotlk Zeiten von meinem 2.5 Blasc übertragen wurde, als ich mitbekam das dieser gar nix mehr überträgt, habe ich heute ( 03.04.2011) alles was mit Blasc zu tun hatte über Pc Suche, gesucht- gefunden- gelöscht, und Blasc 3 ( nach anleitung) installiert. Hab jetz eine weile gespielt und die Mitteilung bekommen das es Daten übertragen hat. es ist aber nichts der gleichen passiert, habe dann das Blasc Fenster aufgemacht und nachgesehn und unter WoW Einstellungen dort, bei " WoW accounts die meinem Buffed Profil übertragen werden sollen", gesehen das nach wie vor kein Account vermerkt wurde.

Muss ich das einstellen irgendwie, oder sollte der das auch automatisch finden wie alles andere? Ich gehe davon aus das, dies das fehlende Puzzelteil zur eigentlichen Übertragung ist.

Grüße Dark


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. April 2011)

Ich sehe in deinem MyBuffed-Profil 4 85er Chars. Der Autoblog-Eintrag stammt von heute 05:25.

Die Datenübermittlung hat auf jeden Fall funktioniert.


----------



## Macalanias (6. April 2011)

ich hab ein ähnliches problem...bei mir wird gesagt das blasc nen fehler beim char übertragen hätte...dabei bin ich richtig eingeloggt der acc istr verknüpft und auch sonst aller üblicher pipapo stimmt...


----------



## Macalanias (7. April 2011)

eigtl sollte mein dk ja schon längst 85, der schurke 83 und der magier auch 85 sein...im spiel sind sie es auch nur blasc überträgt die daten einrfach nicht und meldet trotz anmeldung, richtiger verknüpfung acc erkennung etc nur fehler beim char übertragen...


----------



## Darkicebabe (8. April 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich sehe in deinem MyBuffed-Profil 4 85er Chars. Der Autoblog-Eintrag stammt von heute 05:25.
> 
> Die Datenübermittlung hat auf jeden Fall funktioniert.




Ja ich habe nochmal geschaut es hat ein weilchen gedauert  Aber danke für die überprüfung


----------



## Macalanias (8. April 2011)

und jtzt zu meinem problem =(


----------



## Macalanias (8. April 2011)

Blasc 3: Fehler beim übertragen des World of Warcraft Profils.

das bekomme ich seit tagen zu lesen...was kann ich dazu sagen.
bei buffed sind die chars soweit alle richtig aktiviert und eingestellt
bei blasc stimmt der pfad, es ist an, das b ist grün, der acc ist erkannt und verknüpft

was ist zu tun?

mein magier / dk sollte 85 sein der schurke 83 wo hakt es ?


----------



## ZAM (8. April 2011)

Macalanias schrieb:


> wo hakt es ?




Schick bitte die Datei log.txt aus C:\Users\...\AppData\Local\Blasc3\    an support@buffed.de - inklusive einem Link auf diesen Thread hier, um die Mail nachvollziehen zu können. Dann kann ich mir am Montag anschauen ob nachvollziehbar ist "wo es hakt".


----------



## Macalanias (9. April 2011)

nachdem ich nun sporadisch einfach mal blasc komplett löschte und neu-aufzog ging alles wieder und der endlos aktualisierer sprang an um meine erneuerung in nen blog zu schmeissen...dennoch sollte es nicht so sein das man bei jedem fehler plötzlich blasc 3 neu aufziehen muss auch wenn es einfach ist


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. April 2011)

Die Fehler werden ja in ein Logfile geschrieben. Wenn man dieses an den Support sendet, kann man diese Fehler analysieren und beheben. Ich hoffe, dass hast du auch gemacht.


----------



## Archaangel (18. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen..
Spiele seit 2 Wochen wieder RoM und habe das gleiche Problem... 

Bei myBuffed werden keine Chars angezeigt...
Ich habe 3 Chars, wobei auch nur einer in der buffed Datenbank drin steht (vor 2 Jahren mit blasc 2 hats funktioniert)
Das ganze auf dem Cogadh Server


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Januar 2012)

Die Charnamen sind extrem Hilfreich, wenn ZAM sowas fixen soll.


----------



## Archaangel (18. Januar 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die Charnamen sind extrem Hilfreich, wenn ZAM sowas fixen soll.




Tipheret / Chamael / Engelfürst

Alle 3 auf Cogadh


Bitte danke...


----------



## Archaangel (1. Februar 2012)

Funktionierts vielleicht wen ich den Blasc 3 gegen Blasc 2,5 tausche?


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Februar 2012)

Hast du es mal mit dem manuellen Upload versucht?

http://romdata.buffed.de/tools/luaupload


----------



## ZA Edge (3. Februar 2012)

Ich benutze auch seit neustem Blasc und würde gerne das er endlich mein WOW Charakter erkennt, Der Ordner ist eingestellt und beim Account wo mir irgendeine Zahl angezeigt wird, ist auch ein Haken drin aber erkennt einfach kein Charakter ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll.

Im allgemeinen ist das ganze Ding extrem unübersichtlich. Was mach ich falsch?
Btw. Kann ich eigentlich Manuell Spielzeit hinzufügen? Denn eigentlich hab ich schon 51 Stunden gespielt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Februar 2012)

Um welche Charaktere geht es denn? In deinem myBuffed-Profil stehen 2 Chars. Letztes AutoBlog-Update: "Freitag, 3. Februar 2012 - 13:25"


----------



## ZA Edge (3. Februar 2012)

Mhh jetzt stehen sie endlich mal da, trotzdem ist mein Char 39 und nicht 34, Spielzeit zählt er, warum auch immer, trotzdem nicht. Ach man, so macht das doch keinen spaß.


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Februar 2012)

Das verarbeiten der übermittelten Daten erfolgt *nicht* in Echtzeit. Es dauert also ein wenig, bis die Daten verarbeitet wurden.

Nur so ne Frage: Beendest du WoW auch korrekt? (Sprich, mit Ausloggen)


----------



## ZA Edge (3. Februar 2012)

Ja mit beenden.


----------

